# International Terrorism and Organized Crime Conference



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

2010 International Terrorism and Organized Crime Conference
Disneyland® Hotel
Anaheim, California

AUGUST 2-6, 2010

This five day conference is P.O.S.T Certified NA and you can receive up to 32 hours of post credit. All California attendess which fill out the College application will receive Santa Ana College credits, and Deputy D/A's can receive MCLE hours for classes which are MCLE approved. This is co-sponsored by the Orange County D/A's Office and they're a State Bar of Ca. approved MCLE provider.

Attention: Those attending from STC participating agencies seeking credit, please contact your training manager regarding receiving STC
credit for this conference.

Asian Gang Investigator's Association Of California

The Asian Gang Investigators' Association of California (AGIAC) will be celebrating their 21st Year Anniversary (1989-2010), since the inception of the association. AGIAC has elected to host its conference in the City of Anaheim. "2010 International Terrorism and Organized Crime Conference" with the central theme of "United Front" will be presented by national and internationally recognized experts in Terrorism and Organized Crime investigations. The conference venue will be at the Disneyland® Hotel, Anaheim, California and held on August 2-6, 2010. The conference will provide networking, training, and education on combating and preventing the rise of terrorism, organized crime, and street gangs. We are anticipating 500-800 attendees from over 20 different countries and the 50 local states attending this conference. The six law enforcement agency that will be co-hosting the conference are: Orange County District Attorney's Office, Anaheim Police Department, United States Postal Inspection Service, Internal Revenue Service/Criminal Investigation Division, Federal Bureau of Investigation, and the Western States Information Network (WSIN).

The Asian Gang Investigators' Association of California (AGIAC) (www.agiac.com ) was founded in 1989 as a non-profit organization to foster relationships and networking among the various investigative units working Asian crime and gangs throughout California. Over the years, AGIAC has grown to include members across the nation and internationally. Membership is limited to law enforcement personnel, including corrections, prosecutors, parole, and probation. AGIAC interacts with other law enforcement organizations across the country to assist in a coordinated strategy on investigating and prosecuting Organized crime, Asian gangs, Terrorism, and as a forum for training, and development of the exchange of critical information involving Asian criminal enterprises. Since the 9-11 terrorist attack in New York City, our association AGIAC has strived to better serves the needs of the law enforcement community by providing quality training in Terrorism and Organized Crime that will equip and assist members in combating this proliferating crime trend in a proficient and professional manner.

The training is open to all sworn law enforcement personal, including corrections, parole, prosecution and probation. Attendees must provide proper department identification, which is mandatory for admission. Past conferences have been attended by 700-1000 law enforcement personnel from the United States and 25 other countries.

Registration Fees
Advance: $400
On-Site: $450

Conference Hotel:

The Disneyland® Hotel - Attendee Special Rate for Conference: $ 155.00 per night. This price is good from July 28 thru August 9, 2010, upon availability.
https://resweb.passkey.com/go/agiac0810

Disneyland® Resort Tickets

Disneyland® Resort Ticket Special Pricing for Conference Attendees: Disneyland

All Disneyland® Resort Tickets need to be purchased through our conference website 10 days prior to the event. No tickets will be
available for sale on site at the hotel. Tickets can be printed online after purchase.

Instructor

If anyone is interested in being an instructor at our conference, please fill out the POST instructor resume, attach a small bio, attach a 2-hr expanded course outline, and email the information to Inv. John Choo at [email protected] 714-719-8261, if you have any questions.

We look forward in meeting all of you at the "2010 International Terrorism and Organized Crime Conference"

Edward Yee, AGIAC President
Orange County D/A Office- Branch Court Unit
D/A Investigator
(714) 935-6450 wk
(714) 651-6710 cell
[email protected]


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

If anyone comes out west for this, let me know and maybe we can work something out. If you're interested in a tour of Hollywood, Beverly Hills, or maybe want to try a ride along with LAPD.. just thinking.. Anaheim is about 30 minutes from LA.


----------

